# Weiss Lake Bain Hammett Benefit Bass Tournament - June 29th 2013



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 15, 2013)

The Bain Hammett Benefit Bass Tournament 
Bain was a very active, happy and healthy 4 year old little boy until December 2, 2012. On the night of 12-1-12 Bain had a stomach virus. He only threw up 2 times and his Mother (Rebecca Richardson Hammett who is a Pediatric Nurse Practitioner) thought he was over the worst. The morning of 12-2-12 they went in to check on him for the second time, because he hadn’t gotten up yet and he was seizing and unresponsive. He was carried to Floyd Medical Center in Rome, GA. He had a CAT Scan that showed several areas of swelling in his brain. They had him airlifted to Egleston Children’s Hospital in Atlanta where he was put in PICU. He had to be put into a medically induced coma so his brain would stop seizing. He stayed there for 3 weeks. He was then sent to Scottish Rite Children’s Hospital in Atlanta for rehab therapy. He had to relearn to do everything starting with sitting up. He was there for 5 ½ weeks. He was then sent to Out Patient Rehab across the road from Scottish Rite for 7 weeks. He still has to have “hands on” when he walks, he’s still not talking, has anywhere from 10-30 seizures a day and is still in outpatient rehab.
Bain’s family still has no answers as to what happened to cause this. He is seeing a lot of different specialist in Atlanta and also his doctors in Rome. He had started having seizures again and he is on several different medications. It is just taking time to figure out what medicines will help him. He is getting his nourishment thru an NG tube, because he wasn’t getting enough eating and swallowing on his own. His Mother has had to resign from her job at Harbin Pediatrics in Rome, GA to be able to care for Bain around the clock!  All 100% of the money goes back to The Hammett Family as we have secured sponsored money for payouts and Big Fish award. We will also be giving away alot of prizes at the tournament so we hope everybody wins something...! If you would like to help with this tournament in any way that would be great.  
If you fish just one tournament a year try and make it to this one... Bain and Family need our help, Thank you all for your support and Prayers during this difficult time! 
Thanks Kelly Matthews

For More Info Contact
Kelly Matthews @ 256-557-7090
Kristi Brown @ 256-484-1982


----------



## JIMMYGIB (Apr 16, 2013)

This is awesome count me in I hope got alot of fishing buddies so I will spread the word


----------



## J.W. (Apr 16, 2013)

Prayers sent for this family. I will be there.


----------



## JIMMYGIB (Apr 16, 2013)

Thats my partner now to get my dad and brother on board


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks guys...! We need all the Anglers we can get for this event...! I will keep this post updated as we get more sponsors for this event... Thanks Kelly


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is a PDF copy of the Tournament Flyer... If you guys will print some off and share them around we would be greatly appreciate it... Tournament weigh-in will be held at the Gadsden State Community College Convention Center in Centre... you must be off the water by 3:00 and in the weigh-in line by 3:30pm. Convention Center will open at 12:00 noon for pre tournament weight-in fun food and more...! Be sure and stop by and say hello to Bain..! Thanks Kelly 

View attachment 7090.pdf


----------



## drbiggun243 (Apr 19, 2013)

What lake is it on? And how many people per boat?


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 19, 2013)

Weiss Lake in Centre Alabama - 2 people per boat...


----------



## jjj333 (Apr 21, 2013)

How far is Weiss Lake from Atlanta?


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 22, 2013)

Weiss is around 95 miles or so from Atlanta... About an hour and half drive... Let me know if you need more info...


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 23, 2013)

Pre entry form and rules for The Bain Hammett Benefit Bass Tournament... Click on link belowe, download then you can print... Thanks for your support...!  

http://www.scribd.com/doc/137556894/The-Bain-Hammett-Benefit-Bass-Tournament-Entry-Form


----------



## JIMMYGIB (Apr 23, 2013)

Kelly I got a house over on weiss may be there weds or thursday can I call you and meet up and fill out the papers and go ahead and get it done and get a extra for another team may just have to print it out if work doesnt allow me the time off


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 23, 2013)

JIMMYGIB said:


> Kelly I got a house over on weiss may be there weds or thursday can I call you and meet up and fill out the papers and go ahead and get it done and get a extra for another team may just have to print it out if work doesnt allow me the time off



Yes that will be fine... Let me know when you get here and I will meet up with you... Thanks


----------



## JIMMYGIB (Apr 25, 2013)

Kelly not going to make it to bama but did print out form will be inthe mail count me and my partner (j.w.) in.


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Apr 25, 2013)

How is blast off determined? By registration?


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 26, 2013)

WarEagle1024 said:


> How is blast off determined? By registration?



Early entries will go out in order they are received... then we will draw numbers the morning of the tournament for the rest... Thanks


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Apr 29, 2013)

Also Cedar Bluff will be having their 21st annual Liberty Day celebration with an awesome fireworks show on the banks of Weiss Lake along with a lot of other good stuff going on during the day... So it will be a great day and night to be on Weiss Lake...! More tournament info coming soon... Thanks


----------



## JIMMYGIB (May 4, 2013)

Bump


----------



## JIMMYGIB (May 8, 2013)

Check mailed waiting on confirmation call Thanks


----------



## Kelly Matthews (May 8, 2013)

Randy Bobo will be giving away $550.00 dollars worth of Bo Jig products and gift certificates... Thanks Randy...! I will post more prizes here in a few days that will be given away...


----------



## GTN (May 10, 2013)

Kelly I will be fishing at Weiss saturday, I printed off some flyers to pass around to our club members. I would love to see this tournament go 100 boats. Sounds like it is gonna be a very interesting weigh in for sure. Come on guys like said earlier if this is the only tournament you fish this year fish this one.


----------



## JIMMYGIB (May 14, 2013)

Kelly I mailed a check several days ago to kristi for two boat can you ask her about it for me thanks Jimmy Gibson


----------



## Kelly Matthews (May 15, 2013)

JIMMYGIB said:


> Kelly I mailed a check several days ago to kristi for two boat can you ask her about it for me thanks Jimmy Gibson



She got them and have you guys in order and ready to go... Thanks for fishing the tournament...!


----------



## JIMMYGIB (May 15, 2013)

She gonna tell cast numbers or have her email me jlgibson155@gmail.com


----------



## JIMMYGIB (May 23, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Kelly Matthews (Jun 21, 2013)

Getting Close..! Who's a coming...? I will post more info about all prizes and other goods soon... My new cell is 256-706-4000 if you have any questions Thanks Kelly


----------



## JIMMYGIB (Jun 23, 2013)

How many are in 
I am ready going over thursday to make sure the fish are still there where we left them


----------

